# First of 2014



## b&c landscaping (Oct 13, 2012)

Caught this guy about a half hour before sunset..
27in 6.5lbs


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Lake, river, drainage ditch?


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

What were you using?


----------



## b&c landscaping (Oct 13, 2012)

Was a creek in cuyahoga county


----------



## b&c landscaping (Oct 13, 2012)

I was using a white tube


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

Do they hit tubes often? Also nice fish man!


----------



## ztkaz (Sep 25, 2013)

dstiner86 said:


> Do they hit tubes often? Also nice fish man!



Yes! Gulp minnows and tubes are the secret baits of steelheaders,


----------



## b&c landscaping (Oct 13, 2012)

dstiner86 said:


> Do they hit tubes often? Also nice fish man!


I have caught a lot on tubes as well as minnows by powerbait also the ones that come in the big gulp container


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

Heck I got both of those in my tackle box! May have to go hit a trib up there and go for some ive only caught two dinks in my life id love to try for some erie big boys!


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Very nice fish, I need to get my butt up there.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice fish just got my first of year today second time out missed a king my last trip


----------



## b&c landscaping (Oct 13, 2012)

laynhardwood said:


> Nice fish just got my first of year today second time out missed a king my last trip


Nice was out today and went 2-2 pic won't load I'll try later but were you east or west and if you don't mind wat were you using


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I was west of Cleveland caught this fish on a 1.0 kvd


----------

